# The Vocabulary And Language Of Nihangs



## harbansj24 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Nihangs in History*

I do not how many of you know it. Nihangs do not purchase purchase tickets for travel in trains. Although there is no written rule, the railway authorities do not demand tickets from them.

Nihangs also have a very charming and disarming vocabulary of their own.

For eg. Tea is Dil Fookni (bellow for the heart)
             Milk is Samundar (sea)
             0ne is sava lakh (one lakh, twenty five thousand)
             Oneself is Fauj (army)

             etc etc


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 24, 2009)

WoW!

A thread on the Nihang vocabulary would be good all by itself. Another eye opener.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Nihangs in History*

Shiromani Panth Akali Budhadal - Sports (Gathka)


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Nihangs in History*

Wow! Thanks, faujasingh ji. A new thread is in order.
*
Note: This information originally appeared in a thread "Nihangs in History" and a new thread was begun. *


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (Sep 24, 2009)

This is supercool.  Now I have a question.

What is the proper term to be used for a female nihang?

:ice:


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 24, 2009)

educated guess

Male = Nihang Singh

Female - Nihang Singhni (or Singhani)


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 24, 2009)

But look at the word for corn. Basant Kaur. "Spring Princess" - How lovely!


----------



## harbansj24 (Sep 25, 2009)

But how about Gobind kaur for housefly ?!


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2009)

harbhansj  ji

Where did you get the "housefly" because it is not on any of the lists? And I may be missing the joke, which I usually do.


----------



## harbansj24 (Sep 25, 2009)

I picked it up as a kid from a Nihang who was trying to wave away a fly. He said " This Gobind Kaur is troubling me!"

I broke out into kiddish laughter. The Nihang was not exactly amused.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2009)

That is something I will always remember. And now we can add it to the list


----------

